# What's your off-horse work out routine?



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, does using a snow blower plus shoveling for two straight hours yesterday and shoveling again for two hours today count? 

Other than that I am swimmer. I swam a mile today to work out the kinks and soreness from the blanketedy blank snow shoveling. I try to get a mile in three to four times a week. I do flip turns the whole session, too. I swim a method that uses your core (Total Immersion)

I also try to get my three dogs out to the woods and hike 2-3 miles (all up and downhill terrain) but with all the snow I am lazy on that lately. If above 20F we get out. Will get them out tomorrow if it gets that warm and pray the snowshoe group have come through and blazed me a trail.

As far as targeting specific areas I am a big believer in core work. The Total Immersion swimming had really helped me develop a strong powerful core with balance that has translated to all movement in life. No more back pain and my posture is better than it ever has been. Truly believe that moving from your core and being aware of it greatly increases riding ability and grace in the saddle.

I know I need to do weights. I have been thinking about working with a trainer at the Y where I swim. Weight lifting just seems so, oh, I don't know, tedious to me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What's this talk of a "workout routine?"


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

RogersRiding said:


> I would love to hear your work outs for riding specific muscles off the horse! I've been focusing on strengthening my core to help with staying strong over bigger fences through planks, leg lifts, etc, squats and lunges to build up the muscles around my weak knee, calf raises to strengthen my grip and incorporating some yoga moves to keep my back and hips flexible and strong.
> My typical workout starts with a few sun salutations, then into the warrior poses and triangle.
> Then I'll do 3-4 ea. 30 sec reps of regular and side planks followed by 3 reps of 10 push ups.
> After that about 40 leg lifts, 30 squats, 30 lunges, 50 calf raises then I'm done.
> ...


I'd say you are doing fantastic already! Maybe a little cardio a couple times a week?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I do 4 hours per week of line dancing, and 2 Zumba classes. 

One of the BEST things one can do to improve riding is practice standing EQUALLY on both feet. And think about it while it is being practiced. Put a little more weight on the right. A little more on the left. Be aware.

And looking at a cell phone while doing everything is ruining all of us, so quit doing that. All those texts and messages will still be there when YOU decide to look at your phone!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I am getting back into running.. I used to run constantly and then I ruptured my kidney. I am trying to run 3 days a week and I also do the 30 day rider fitness challenge and just make that atleast 5 days a week. I'll continue using the fitness challenge after because it's designed for riding.

Consists of 
Planks
Squats
Lunges
Crunches
Oblique twists 

I also like skipping rope.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Rainaisabelle said:


> I also do the 30 day rider fitness challenge


:think: Do tell Rainaisabelle...what is this 30 day rider fitness challenge?

Oops...nevermind I just google'd it. It looks pretty nice...I think I am going to do it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I bake bread, cakes, cookies


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > I also do the 30 day rider fitness challenge
> ...


It's pretty full on !


----------



## jacks329nd (May 5, 2014)

I just finished day 9 of the 30 day rider fitness challenge! I thought I started easy, but it gets pretty intense. I also added a 30 day pushup challenge to the rider fitness challenge. I am definitely seeing some results in the saddle though when it comes to some of my balance issues!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Been taking my horse out jogging but found out I have shin splints so have to take it easy.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a mini trampoline coming tomorrow and will be doing rebounding exercises plus my normal barn/farm routine and work. I have bad arthritis in one knee so the trampoline should be much better than a treadmill.

I also have to get back on my wii to work on boxing and some other things. I like following the little guys that do it lol.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

RogersRiding said:


> I would love to hear your work outs for riding specific muscles off the horse! I've been focusing on strengthening my core to help with staying strong over bigger fences through planks, leg lifts, etc, squats and lunges to build up the muscles around my weak knee, calf raises to strengthen my grip and incorporating some yoga moves to keep my back and hips flexible and strong.
> My typical workout starts with a few sun salutations, then into the warrior poses and triangle.
> Then I'll do 3-4 ea. 30 sec reps of regular and side planks followed by 3 reps of 10 push ups.
> After that about 40 leg lifts, 30 squats, 30 lunges, 50 calf raises then I'm done.
> ...


For core muscles- variations of crunches, boat pose (yoga), plank, Russian twists, V sit-ups, lying leg raises
For legs- squats, lunges, wall sits, calf raises, deadlifts, bridges
Add in some heavy weights and you'll get a good workout


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I get a pretty good workout doing saddle work. Every part gets exercised. There seems to be a direct correlation between getting older and saddles getting heavier. Oh yeah, and horses have little growth spurts while lifting the saddle onto it's back.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I do two days a week at the gym for two hours each--I bump it up to seven days a week if I feel I'm getting to fat and out of shape xD

While there I do thirty minutes of weights, total body. I then switch to thirty minutes of cardio (whatever I feel like that day--the treadmill, stairclimber, bike, etcetc). Then I go back and do thirty more minutes of weights. Finally, I do thirty minutes of laps in the pool.


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't exactly have a routine. I find that when I try to stick to a schedule, it actually decreases my motivation to work out. Instead, I just try to keep myself active with things I enjoy.

I have a pool, so I swim a lot. I also go fishing and free diving out on the ocean whenever I get the chance, mostly in the summer. Swimming is an awesome way to build up those shoulder muscles. I have an Australian Shepherd, so of course I walk/jog with him around the neighborhood at least a couple of times a week. When I'm in the mood, I do push-ups, crunches, squats, and lift weights.

Other than that, I'm riding my horse. I only do things that I have fun with, so it really doesn't even feel like 'working out' to me.


----------



## kellison (Nov 20, 2015)

I've recently picked up a new workout routine. I run three days a week, yoga three days a week, and riding once a week. Running makes me feel strengthening in my core, calves, and lower back, so I feel that it's better than just helping with my heart rate and breathing (I run out of breath while riding too). I usually run a mile, and I'm working on getting my time down. I'm too embarrassed to put the time on here haha. I do P90X yoga, so I can get in some pushups, crunches, and planks. I SWEAR by yoga. It really helps me open up my hips while riding, it improves my posture, it lengthens and stretches my muscles, and it helps with my balance. When I ride, I warm up without stirrups and do some two-point before working on new things. As soon as I lose some pesky post-pregnancy pounds, I'll add in some weight training (squats, plies, bench pressing, etc.)


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Right now I have my lesson on Sundays and go for a run in a forest near where I live ,on Saturdays. During the week is pretty much a gong show trying to fit in exercise. I walk during the week when I can. I plan to lease a horse next month. That will fill up more of my days with riding??. feels great to feel sore after my lessons.


----------

